# Cobalt Friction Racing Front Brake Pads Now Available for 8S TTRS at 034Motorsport!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of Cobalt Friction Surface's new XR2 Front Brake Pads for the 8S (MkIII) Audi TTRS at 034Motorsport!

​
These are the very same brake pads we used on the 034Motorsport 8S Audi TTRS for track days. They are extremely well-suited for the stock calipers, and we highly recommend using them in conjunction with the Girodisc Lightweight 2-Piece Front Rotors.

Cobalt XR2 is a high torque material featuring an initial bite that is 8-10% lower than XR1, but with the same controlled transition to a linear, rising torque curve. Improved modulation, threshold control and release characteristics make the XR2 particularly well-suited for chassis and tire combinations which do not respond well to excessive initial brake energy, but still require a high average torque level.

Similarly, vehicles normally equipped with XR1 can move directly to the XR2 when low-grip conditions present themselves unexpectedly (e.g. qualifying in the dry, but rain/wet conditions on race day) without sacrificing or experiencing a change in pedal feel, consistency, or brake capacity.

As with all Cobalt Friction XR-Series Carbon-Ceramic friction materials, the XR2 does not require any bedding¹, and will deliver 100% consistent performance within 1-2 laps, while still maintaining a superior, uniform disc finish.

*Features:*

No Bedding Required to Achieve Full Frictional Performance
Unmatched Disc Finish with a Minimum 50% Improvement in Disc Life
Highest Torque vs. Initial Disc Temperature Stability and Consistency
Highest Repeatability vs. Number of Heat Cycles of any Racing Brake Pad
*Application Guide:*

2015 - Present Audi TTRS (8S - MQB)

For a True OEM+ Braking Setup, we recommend pairing these brake pads with Girodisc Lightweight 2-Piece Front Rotors!

Please feel free to send me a PM or email if you have any questions!

*Click Here to Order!*


----------

